# HR20-100: 0x1FE Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-100: 0x1FE
Staggered rollout for this version began 2/12/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119541

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Why are there 4 different threads for 0x1FE? Do the various models of the HR2x have different subsets of 0x1FE?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hiker said:


> Why are there 4 different threads for 0x1FE? Do the various models of the HR2x have different subsets of 0x1FE?


Basically... yes...
Issues that exist on one of the individual platforms, may not exist on the other for some reason or another.

Hence why there are the multiple threads.


----------



## Frostbyte (Sep 20, 2007)

It's really nice to see the same release on all boxes at the same time. A BIG thanks to the developers for their hard work; as a developer myself I can understand how this can be difficult.

I'm not home right now to check to see if I got the release. Since this is a staggered release, I know there's a chance I might not have it yet. If that's the case, will 0-2-4-6-8 work for this?


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

What does SL retention up to 10x mean?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

vegasflyby said:


> What does SL retention up to 10x mean?


Before you could only set a Series Link up to keep at most 5 episodes. Now you have the option of 10.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Frostbyte said:


> It's really nice to see the same release on all boxes at the same time. A BIG thanks to the developers for their hard work; as a developer myself I can understand how this can be difficult.
> 
> I'm not home right now to check to see if I got the release. Since this is a staggered release, I know there's a chance I might not have it yet. If that's the case, will 0-2-4-6-8 work for this?


I don't think so. In a staggered release, if you are in a time zone not authorized for the upgrade, the receiver won't even know it's in the data stream.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Frostbyte said:


> It's really nice to see the same release on all boxes at the same time. A BIG thanks to the developers for their hard work; as a developer myself I can understand how this can be difficult.
> 
> I'm not home right now to check to see if I got the release. Since this is a staggered release, I know there's a chance I might not have it yet. If that's the case, will 0-2-4-6-8 work for this?


If your TZ/area of the country is not authorized to get the update, then no, 0-2-4-6-8 will not work.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Sorry, Newshawk.

When I first opened the thread, your post was not there.


----------



## LandShark22 (Apr 19, 2007)

Do updates to Remote codes appear in the release notes? When I first got my HR10-250, there was no support for my TV's volume control with the remote. But it was added in a later software release. Does DirecTV do the same thing?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Channel logos are still missing for many of the HD channels. It's been about six months since the channels were added. Is it going to take a year or more before this is addressed? Is there a reason that any missing logos are not added in the very next software release after any channel is added?

I know that it's just a small cosmetic issue, but it shows up daily one everyone's receiver, and the fact that an easily fixed cosmetic flaw goes so long without being fixed makes me wonder if development resourses are being properly managed to address the ever growing list of little issues and bugs in addition to working on adding the flashy new big features. In a properly run business, you don't stop sweeping the floors just because the bug push is to deliver your big exciting new product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LandShark22 said:


> Do updates to Remote codes appear in the release notes? When I first got my HR10-250, there was no support for my TV's volume control with the remote. But it was added in a later software release. Does DirecTV do the same thing?


Not often.
They have updated the list once or twice.

The problem is... there are multiple generations of the remotes out there. The RC64 is the latest, and has the most codes.


----------



## spectrumsp (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl...

I take it that this is a West Coast to East Coast roll out? I just attempted a manual update here in Jax FL and had no joy...


----------



## ebandman (Dec 13, 2007)

the version is 0x1fe on my system info screen and the small f looks just like a t. Under Internet it says not connected (22) with a yellow diamond containing an exclamation point, but I just downloaded a VOD just fine and I can play music from my computer so all is apparently working fine there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spectrumsp said:


> Earl...
> 
> I take it that this is a West Coast to East Coast roll out? I just attempted a manual update here in Jax FL and had no joy...


Yes, and there is no need to try and force it.

The system will auto-download usually with in 15-30 minutes of it being available to your box.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I was very happy to see the new "original format" option. However, it appears that now there is no way to get native 4x3 output from the HR20. I set "original" but even went back to the old settings. As long as NATIVE is ON, all the resolutions are correct (they match the broadcast). But I tried all the various formats and set the TV to 4x3 and 16x19 and nothing works. I also restarted. I have this on 2 TVs that show the resolution and format and both show 16x9 for all 4x3 shows. For instance, 204 (news) is a 480i 4x3, I get the 480i but the output it always 16x9 stretched. Directv was supposed to make this better but it seems broke it. Anyway, "original format" should keep BOTH resolution AND format as broadcast. I posted here since I have an HR20-100 but I would believe this an issue with other units as well. Anyone figure out how to get around this would be great but I think I tried everything to get 4x3. The only was is to set NATIVE OFF but that's bad since the resolution is then changed by the HR20 which I don't want.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Is it possible your TV is stretching the 4:3 to 16:9 (as I know that is what mine does).

To have "PASS THROUGH" you need to have:

NATIVE: ON
FORMAT: ORIGINAL FORMAT


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

What does "clock roundup" mean? 

And are these boxes ever going to allow more than 50 SLs?

Thanks.

Actually, I have a bunch of questions, but to cover them all, is there a more detailed explanation of what all those "improvements" actually mean in detail?


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't this the release from the CE wherein there are audio synch issues when you catch up with live? From the CE threads, it doesnt seem like thats fixed in the most recent CE?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

keenan said:


> What does "clock roundup" mean?
> 
> And are these boxes ever going to allow more than 50 SLs?
> 
> ...


I have not received a better description on what Clock Roundup means...

As for more then 50... no idea if they will ever allow more then 50

As for "more detailed", you can look at some of the CE discussion... or just ask.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rajeshh said:


> Isn't this the release from the CE wherein there are audio synch issues when you catch up with live? From the CE threads, it doesnt seem like thats fixed in the most recent CE?


That bug has never been 100% resolved, in any CE (or National) release.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it possible your TV is stretching the 4:3 to 16:9 (as I know that is what mine does).
> 
> To have "PASS THROUGH" you need to have:
> 
> ...


I guarantee you it is not otherwise it would look much better. That is why I don't want the HR20 to do it. I can turn off the TV stretch mode and it is still stretched, which did not occur before 1FE. Also, I can have the TVs display the input resolution formats. and the input format is now 16x9 all the time (unless I set NATIVE OFF which is really bad) so 1FE is broken for NATIVE ON 4x3. The bottom line is that "original format" is not working correctly since it is not keeping the original aspect ratio.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have not received a better description on what Clock Roundup means...
> 
> As for more then 50... no idea if they will ever allow more then 50
> 
> As for "more detailed", you can look at some of the CE discussion... or just ask.


Thanks, I was hoping it might have something to do with the delayed start on recordings, missing the first 10-20 secs of a program.

I guess "Recording behavior improvement" might have covered that as well, but with it being so vague it's impossible to tell. Guess we'll just have to see how it actually works in practice.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Caller ID not working on my HR20-100. It is working on my HR20-700. Both received the update at 2:48 this morning.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> Caller ID not working on my HR20-100. It is working on my HR20-700. Both received the update at 2:48 this morning.


a menu reset should get the CID working as intended
on that hr20-100


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That bug has never been 100% resolved, in any CE (or National) release.


I don't remember it being talked about in the CE threads as much in November as I did in January...thats why I thought this was something that got introduced in one of the recent releases.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I got the update last night, but my receiver was still off this morning so at first I didn't think I got it. But once I turned it on and went to the info screen, I saw the new software. I thought it was always left in the ON state after downloading new software.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This release should be national, everyone should have it now.


----------



## tlouwhite (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't know if this is specific to the 100, but last night the local fox station's audio was out of sync from D*, but not OTA. When I turned off Dolby Digital on my directv box the audio was in sync and when I turned Dolby Digital back on it remained in sync... annoying, wish I figured this work around out sooner, but at least in last night's case it worked.


----------



## guitarjim (Apr 23, 2007)

Could someone please tell me the details of this new feature? "Trickplay options when "Delete" OSD is visibile at the end of the recording"


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

guitarjim said:


> Could someone please tell me the details of this new feature? "Trickplay options when "Delete" OSD is visibile at the end of the recording"


Now you can use the RW button to rewind the show once the Delete On Screen Display (OSD) appears. Before you couldn't and would have to exit the show, and then restart it and FF if there was something at the very end you missed/wanted to watch again.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Now you can use the RW button to rewind the show once the Delete On Screen Display (OSD) appears. Before you couldn't and would have to exit the show, and then restart it and FF if there was something at the very end you missed/wanted to watch again.


this is one of the best enhancements DirecTv has added IMO


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

Got to agree on that one, don't know how many times I've overshot the " next week on.... " portion of a broadcast, and gone to the delete screen.


----------



## McV (Aug 31, 2007)

My HR20-100 is having an issue downloading the new software. It searches for it then craps out saying that there was an error. Directv told me that this is a known issue and should be fixed in the next 24 hours. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

McV said:


> My HR20-100 is having an issue downloading the new software. It searches for it then craps out saying that there was an error. Directv told me that this is a known issue and should be fixed in the next 24 hours. Does anyone know anything about this?


It is not a "known" issue, on something that can be fixed on their side of things.

This is an issue local to your home...
Either the dish can't see/lock onto the transponder...

OR the unit is having difficult locking onto it.

If it doesn't fix itself in say the next 24 hours... then something needs to be fixed at your home... either the unit replace, or the dish pointing/hardware needs to be checked.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

DD audio output is still mangled momentarily when exiting pause (and other trick play), causing audio not to resume immediately and also causing random audio "out of sync" with video issues.

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110381 for more details.


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got my update last night. Didn't do much with it during the day. This afternoon, my wife says hey, there's nothing in the now playing list. Double checked my eSATA cable. Verified that I can boot to the internal drive if I disconnect, but with my 1TB external connected is see nothing in the NPL and 100% free space. Even tried another cable.  

Did this happen to anyone else?

Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What make/model is the eSATA?


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What make/model is the eSATA?


It's a WD 1TB drive in a Antec MX-1 enclosure. I tried replacing the eSATA cable. No change. My fear is that for some reason my HR-20 decided that this was a new drive and formated it for use.

Another strange happening with this unit. I cannot currently view anything in MPEG4 HD. I just get a gray screen if I tune to an MPEG4 HD channel. Yet, I have good signal from all the birds including the Ka's so I assume my BBC's are ok. I did watch CNNHD earlier in the day, after the update. Mpeg2 HD and SD are ok.

UPDATE: Did a RBR and the MPEG4 HD's are back.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue: * Sever weather in the northeast and lost sat input on the background tuner, but the foreground tuner was fine. Could not clear the "Searching for satellite..." message when watching Live TV or when watching a recording from the Playlist.

*Suggestion:* Add an "OK" option to the "Searching for satellite..." message, so users can choose OK to clear the message and enjoy the tuner still operating or enjoy playback from the playlist without a nuisance reminder on-screen for the length of the rain-fade.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

I downloaded the CE on Saturday for 1FE on my HR20-100. It still has Saturday for the last upgrade. Is the 1FE national release different from the 1FE CE? Is there something I need to do? I assume 1FE is 1FE so if I got it in the CE, it's identical to the national release?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I lost all my recordings and my Favorites (channel lists). Any chance of getting those back???


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Two recordings on Nick HD (Channel 299) are totally black. Tried FFWing, replay and other trickplay actions, but get nothing but a black screen. The TV shows in question are Dora the Explorer and Go Diego Go.

Didn't have time to experiment this morning. I will try a restart later tonight.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

mchaney said:


> I downloaded the CE on Saturday for 1FE on my HR20-100. It still has Saturday for the last upgrade. Is the 1FE national release different from the 1FE CE? Is there something I need to do? I assume 1FE is 1FE so if I got it in the CE, it's identical to the national release?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


That is my understanding as well. 1FE is 1FE regardless of how/when you got it.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Got the update this morning and had an issue. Not sure if it was the software or the Omaha HD locals being added this morning or a combination of the 2. I receive HD OTA for both Omaha & Lincoln, NE. Tuning to any OTA channel popped up a screen stating service not active (750). No issues on any channel from the dish on either national or SD locals. 

Reset did nothing. Had to do an initial antenna setup to get it working again.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I still have the audio dropout problem when paused and then catching up to live TV.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Update received in the AM hours last night. Existing channel banner popping up at a channel change bug is not really fixed.

Select new channel / existing channel banner pops up with new channel number / blank-black screen appears with new channel banner / new channel transmission shows up. 

This is very annoying. Why the blank screen?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Lip-sync problems seemed to have been fixed, but it took a RBR to fix that along with the searching for satellite message. Tried the menu reset, but no joy on either problems. Turned off the bright circle light, but it came back on after the RBR. So far so good though.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I still have lipsync issues, but it's not quite as prevalent as it was before. Sometimes pausing and restarting the video will fix it. But then sometimes I get audio dropouts which I haven't had before...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

ToddinVA said:


> I still have lipsync issues, but it's not quite as prevalent as it was before. Sometimes pausing and restarting the video will fix it. But then sometimes I get audio dropouts which I haven't had before...


I was really hoping this would stop the audio dropouts but it hasn't. I wish D* would put a little more effort into this problem.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I received 0x1FE on Wednesday morning on both my HR20-100 and my HR20-700.

Come Wed. evening, one of the shows that I have a SL for on my HR20-100 (my local news on my local FOX affiliate, to be specific, I have a SL for keep at most 1 for their news) exhibited a bug that I've heard of in these forums but never experienced.

When I tried to play it, the box just instantly went to "Do you want to delete this recording?" Black screen, no actual recording. 

I've heard about this bug in these forums, but I've never had it hit me before.

I sure hope that 0x1FE isn't worse with this bug than previous versions.


----------



## jcwroton (May 25, 2007)

I got this update through the CE rather than the staggered rollout.

I am having daily (sometimes twice a day) lockups under this version. When I first got the HR20-100 back in October 2007, frequent lockups were also the case. They had been resolved for the most part since about December with the CE releases then.

However, this release has been very bad. I leave my HR20-100 on all the time and just turn on and off my tv. When I turn on my tv after not having watched it in a couple of hours, I am either seeing a gray screen or frozen creensaver and the HR20-100 is unresponsive to all remote and front panel controls. I have also had issues with trying to play shows from the playlist. I go to play them and the HR20-100 just locks up.

A RBR temporarily fixes the problem.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I also had my first blank recording ever, after getting one of the first HR20-100B's. Last night's episode of Big Brother recorded, I saw the light on the whole time I was watching another channel. When I went to play it I got the "would you like to delete this recording" message. There was nothing I could do to play it, and after RBR it was no longer in the now playing list. Thanks DirecTv!

I am going to have to re-authorize my HD TIVO as a backup if this happens again.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This release should be national, everyone should have it now.


It's probably already posted, but this note from 9:25am yesterday was not correct. At that time, I did not have the update -- my update for both HR20-700 and HR21-70 machines did not come down until about 4:00am this morning. All seems fine.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone had an issue with some shows missing in the guide when looking at shows on one channel after hitting the info button to see that channel's shows? I noticed this issue last night and a few days ago. 

Update: I've noticed this issue even more....


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> a menu reset should get the CID working as intended
> on that hr20-100


Tried the menu reset. Still not working. Checked the phone line and did a system test. Still no response at all on an incoming phone call. Switch to the HR20-700 and all the info is there. Same phone line.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Today my HR20-100 recorded an episode of Go Diego Go twice. It was on at 8:30 am and again at 11am. Even though both were the exact same episode, both were recorded. 

To make matters worse, one of them started to exhibit a strobe-like effect where the image flashes between the image and a black screen. This seems similar to the MPEG4 issues that I had experienced earlier in the last CE cycle, though in this case the playback didn't freeze, audio kept going as normal, video just flickered like a strobe-light.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Today my HR20-100 recorded an episode of Go Diego Go twice. It was on at 8:30 am and again at 11am. Even though both were the exact same episode, both were recorded.


I'm seeing this on both my HR20-100 and HR20-700. Never used to do this.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> To make matters worse, one of them started to exhibit a strobe-like effect where the image flashes between the image and a black screen. This seems similar to the MPEG4 issues that I had experienced earlier in the last CE cycle, though in this case the playback didn't freeze, audio kept going as normal, video just flickered like a strobe-light.


I did a receiver reset from the menu last night and still have the strobe-light issue with one Diego recording.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

sbelmont said:


> I'm seeing this on both my HR20-100 and HR20-700. Never used to do this.


+1. It seems like the tuners are getting mixed up on whose turn it is to record.


----------



## edmo (Sep 23, 2007)

This update wiped my Seagate FAP 750 clean as well. Thankfully it was full of mostly repeats due to writers strike, however, it is quite surprising to hit list and find nothing. Hope this does not happen again.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> I did a receiver reset from the menu last night and still have the strobe-light issue with one Diego recording.


Same thing happend to me the other day on Versus. I thought my tv went south. I changed the channel. All was well. Went back to versus 30 minutes later and it was gone.


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

For those experiencing audio dropouts have you tried watching 10-20 seconds delayed? With my HR20 it seems that if I am watching a channel and begin getting audio dropouts if I rewind about 10 seconds and let it play the audio dropouts completely go away. Not sure why that would help but it does.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I was really hoping this would stop the audio dropouts but it hasn't. I wish D* would put a little more effort into this problem.


Same,here.The audio dropouts cause me to go from FFWD to pause virtually every time due to audio dropouts........INEXCUSABLE!!!


----------



## rwarmels (Dec 15, 2006)

McV said:


> My HR20-100 is having an issue downloading the new software. It searches for it then craps out saying that there was an error. Directv told me that this is a known issue and should be fixed in the next 24 hours. Does anyone know anything about this?


Wednesday I received a replacement HR20-100 and it did the exact same thing. Based on the DirecTV tech directions, I connected it to every connection in the house before they declared the unit bad. I received another replacement HR20-100 today and it downloaded the new software fine.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I had the new software downloaded to my HR20-100 Wednesday night. Yesterday, all my favorite channels were gone. I had to go back in and re-select them. All seems fine now. That was the first problem Ive had with either national releases or CE's since I got my set in June 2007


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

I've had the HR20-100 for a couple of months now and haven't had any issues. My receiver updated to the 0x1FE software last morning and a rather problematic sound issue came with it. When connected with an HDMI cable directly to my TV, the audio is distorted (robotic, scratchy sound) rendering the unit unwatchable. Using a standard RCA or Optical fixes the issue, but due to a lack of inputs on my TV, I need to use HDMI. I tried resetting the receiver through the menu as well as with the red button on the receiver itself to no avail. I've also used a couple of HDMI cables and that didn't help either. The TV itself is fine - I've tested it with other HDMI and RCA devices. Anyone else experiencing this since the software update? Thanks.


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

Since the update on Monday night, my box has been useless to me. It reboots on its own now, usually no more than 10 minutes after the last time it rebooted itself. DTV says that my issue has been escalated, but that's it. I have had no TV for most of this week, which sometimes is good, but this is a week I really needed some laughs.


----------



## soltech (Feb 16, 2008)

First time on...need some help! I'm trying to determine if my HR-20 is flaky or is it the hd signals. I loose audio totally on both live and recorded programming; i lose 
half audio (music track plays/no voice) and sometime loose video!
I'd like to know if I'm able to format and reboot the system, as I can do with a PC and, if so, what will I have to do to get started again and what will I loose. Seems like a lot to ask for a 'first-timer' but I'm getting desperate! Many thanks for the help!


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Volman said:


> Same,here.The audio dropouts cause me to go from FFWD to pause virtually every time due to audio dropouts........INEXCUSABLE!!!


I agree! What is more inexcusable is the length of time this skip/ff audio bug has been present without a fix. I'm a programmer myself and I know it can be difficult to fix certain things but at this point, I'm starting to think DirecTV (or whatever company is responsible for the coding on these HR20's) should start firing some coders and get some people who know how to code! There is no excuse for that bug to have lived on as long as it has! I know they've been working on it because the last few CE's have mentioned it being fixed... yet it still is not. If they can't fix it, FIND SOMEONE WHO CAN!

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue:* Frozen picture after 20 hours inactivity but audio is still playing.

*Description:* Left tuner on 244 Sci-Fi HD - receiver is always on - never in standby. Turned on TV to hear audio, but picture is frozen on a commercial. GUIDE and INFO both work to show current time and program, but image is frozen. A press of PAUSE and then PLAY restored video.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*ALERT! Return of a defect that was previously resolved!*

*Issue:* This issue was resolved in CE cycle 10 but appears to have returned in this NR: The scheduler is only showing the next available matching program from an Auto Record Series Link, when there are multiple matching programs that should be scheduled to be recorded.

*Description:* I had reported this bug numerous times and it was resolved, but it is back. I have an ARSL for "THE TUDORS" with category "High-Def", but the scheduler is only showing the episode for this Sunday (2/17) as scheduled to record, and is not showing the episode for next Sunday (2/24) as scheduled to record. There are no conflicts and the ARSL is set to record BOTH (First Run and Repeats).

When the guide data is present and there are no conflicts, the scheduler should be listing ALL matching programs as scheduled to record in the To Do List.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

So, let's see....
Audio dropouts
Intolerably slow channel changes
Channel banner several seconds behind channel change
Freeze ups
Out of sync CC
Erratic CC
Unbelievably slow reboot time
Problems seem to get worse with each update. We need a way to go back to more stable versions of software.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Add getting a "searching for sat.." overlay when a perfectly good picture with sound is playing. What's up with that? Sometimes a reboot is required to get rid of it. It worked much better before the new menu/GUI.


----------



## klickyklick (Oct 27, 2007)

Since this release I have to reboot it every 2 to 3 days. The box just quits responding. After sitting over night, it will not power on. Had to use red button. It has done this two mornings now. The other time it was on and would not change channel or power off. The only thing that fixes it is the red button reboot. Every time it comes back up from a reboot, the 771 starts again (local HD). I have to go to the channel before something is going to record to make sure it is not doing 771 or grey box. After I flip between channels, they are start to come in. When watching another channel and recording another I can't pause what I am watching. Soon as I resume the audio drops out, some times just going back a few seconds will be ok. Other times it just freezes, resulting in both shows being lost. I wish this was still a CE release, at least then I could revert back to one that was working. About the only thing different from average joe user that I have, it's hooked up to the internet via a wireless AP/Bridge. I set the IP to static rather than pulling one from DHCP. The router will give the IP no problem but after a few days the router will not keep that IP reserved, like the DVR did not request a renewal and the IP is reissued to another box. I have TVersity running on the network. Shouldn't make any difference but I have CentOS, MacOS, WindowsOS', Wii and DS all hooked up on the same network. Thinking I am going to pull this DVR off the network and see if some of this stuff stops. Hope they put out a fix to this national release soon; writers strike is over and the DVDR is going to be busy again.


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

Now I went from having a box reboot itself every 10 mins or so, to now having a box that won't boot! Now my HR20-100 gets stuck at "Step 2 of 2 - Receiving satellite data - 25% complete". I cannot get it to get past 25%. This is not funny. D* has escalated my issue two times since Thursday, with a promise of a callback in 48-72 hours, and I have not yet received a single callback. I'm been unable to watch anything more than a snippet of a show since Monday! HELP!!


----------



## Jimmmmbo! (May 30, 2007)

Woke up yesterday morning with my box stuck with a picture of Steve Garvey for Bosley hair replacement. Man, that dude is like the next Dick Clark. He always looks the same. :grin: 

Anyway, the picture was stuck but the audio was playing from a different channel. A channel change fixed the problem.


----------



## Jeremy517 (Oct 5, 2007)

I never had the lip sync problem until this update, and now I've seen it during every recorded show that I've tried to watch. Good times.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

this afternoon while recording & watching live tv
one box froze on the live tv channel & was unresponsive
to any remote or front functions....the live program continued to
play ok....waited a few minutes & still unable to use any
remote or front functions....did a RBR & after boot the program
that was recording started recording again & both recordings
(of the same show) were not affected except fot the 5-10 minute gap...

addition...
got home this morn & the 2nd receiver was in screensaver mode &
after pressing a remote button had 771 searching on tuner2...flipped
thru a few channels & 771 stayed on screen....reset fixed prob.....

for a NR this update seems very very unstable...IMO


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess I am considering myself very lucky. Usually its the other way around! 

I have not had any problems at all, except for a couple of lip sync's once in awhile. Has anybody called D* with there problems? I would be curious to know what they are saying. 

What I wish you could do with this reciever is when you have recorded a program and lets say you start watching it with 2 minutes left. You have to rewind X4 all the way back. Why cant you simply push a button to go back to the start of it like I used to be able to do with my Tivo's? Or am I missing how to do this? My wife says just go to the recorded shows and start it then, but I dont want to be in that mode. 

Other question I have is why wont my other recievers in the house do any updates? I have the R15-300 and it has not updated since December. I also have a H21-200 that updated on 2/7. How do you force a system update if there is one out there? I cant remember. I have more freakin D* recievers in my house I cant keep them straight in my head. If somebody could please explain how to force a software upgrade I will do that on each one. 
Thanks Alot.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

My recording of The Simpsons last night says it was canceled because of an unexpected error (3), and it is not in my playlist. Dexter was not recorded, with the message "The episode was not recorded because the program is no longer available (13).

ETA: I should have mentioned this was on the internal drive, not the Seagate FAP in my signature.


----------



## Ken Beck (Jan 3, 2008)

weaver6 said:


> My recording of The Simpsons last night says it was canceled because of an unexpected error (3), and it is not in my playlist. Dexter was not recorded, with the message "The episode was not recorded because the program is no longer available (13).


I noticed that I got the same error (3) from trying to record Dexter last night about 15 minutes into the show - it was showing just fine live. BTW this was on an HR21-700.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Volman said:


> Same,here.The audio dropouts cause me to go from FFWD to pause virtually every time due to audio dropouts........INEXCUSABLE!!!


I finally experienced the audio dropouts. Watching live TV, I paused it for a short period, then hit play, and when a commercial came up I FFD it to the live portion, and that's when the audio started breaking up. Rewind a few seconds and hit play corrected it. This can be duplicated, at least on this box.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

I have no audio when I first turn the box on. Once I use trickplay or change channels, audio is there. I also am having lots of audio drop outs. Didn't have either of these issues before this update.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had my HR20-100 since 10-1-07 with no real problems.

Yesterday I networked my HR20-700 and works great.

Today I networked my HR20-100, and within an hour, I get the Ext. 762 nag.

I pulled card out and put back in, had picture for 5 seconds then went 762.

I RBR'd with card in, then card out, getting Ext. 762, 761 respectively.

I refreshed services via DTV.com 4 times.

I did system test several times, and Card # listed all zero's, but everything else tested fine.

I inserted a new different card, system info card # still came up all zero's, and getting 762 nag.

Also getting the DVR service not active on my playlist.

Did the pencil eraser thing, no help.

Just a coincidence this is happening the same day I networked?

I can record a program via DTV DVR Scheduler and the record light is on, just no one home in the IRD. And the picture shows up 762.

Bad card reader?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

after watching a DVD on tv input HDMI2 switched
tv to HDMI1(DirecTv) & got audio but no video...
after 3-4 ch. changes video returned....

note: receiver was in standby & powered it up after
changing input to HDMI1


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

tyeguy37 said:


> Now I went from having a box reboot itself every 10 mins or so, to now having a box that won't boot! Now my HR20-100 gets stuck at "Step 2 of 2 - Receiving satellite data - 25% complete". I cannot get it to get past 25%. This is not funny. D* has escalated my issue two times since Thursday, with a promise of a callback in 48-72 hours, and I have not yet received a single callback. I'm been unable to watch anything more than a snippet of a show since Monday! HELP!!


So now, after several hours with DTV on the phone, I hung up with still no TV and a scheduled visit for this Friday. That would make it almost two weeks without TV since I got the update on Tuesday morning. As I hung up from the last tech, I was able to figure out how to format the box myself, and set it up for the right dish (5LNB), and that fixed everything. Since then, no freezes, no reboots, all is right in the world again.


----------



## okbyme (Nov 29, 2007)

Since we got this upgrade on the 14th, we don't seem to always be able to keep the cache. We will turn the tv on some time during the evening and discover that there is no cache. It is not due to anything in particular like having received another upgrade, a power failure, or anything like that. It is erratic in that it doesn't happen all the time. Any ideas?


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

The box claims that programming on channel 654 is not authorized when doing searches and I try to record programs on that channel. I can tune to channel 654 and I get programming just fine. I told it to go ahead record the shows It shows all the other regional sports networks in the guide (I have it set to only show channels that I receive). While I'm tuned to the channel 654 it appears in the guide (with the channel number grayed out). BTW channel 654-1 (the part time HD version of 654), 655, and 655-1 (FSBA alternate version) are in the guide normally.

Hmm, looks like the problem is present on my HR21-700, HR20-700 as well.

arnold


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

Last night, when watching American Idol, the progress bar randomly appeared on screen, jumped the tick from 8 minutes to 11 minutes then vanished. It didn't impact my program viewing, but it was weird that it showed up out of nowhere. Also, I had a lot of audio dropouts during AI (which, in some cases, was a mercy frankly).


----------



## boylan (Jul 19, 2007)

mobamoba said:


> Last night, when watching American Idol, the progress bar randomly appeared on screen, jumped the tick from 8 minutes to 11 minutes then vanished. It didn't impact my program viewing, but it was weird that it showed up out of nowhere. Also, I had a lot of audio dropouts during AI (which, in some cases, was a mercy frankly).


I also had a weird progress bar incident during Lost last week as well where about 35 minutes in, (I was recording and watching around 15 minutes behind live) the progress bar pops up, and the color of it was red (or orange) to the 35 minute mark - but the bar turned to green (like it was no longer recording) from that point on. It looked like the recording had stopped.

However, after I panicked and set it up on my TiVo, the whole show was there. When I played it again from my List, the entire show was available and the bar was red for the full 60 minutes.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Today is the second time since the 0x1FE update that my reciever stopped receiving IR commands (it's a harmony 880 remote and the ir works just fine for the tv and avr). The menu, guide, up/down, and select buttons on the face of the HR20-100 work fine. The first time it happend I was able to resolve w/ a menu reset. I also verified that the DirecTv remote would also not work prior to the reset.

I just walked my wife through this procedure over the phone and it did not resolve the issue. I'll try unplugging the unit when I get home from work tonight.

Steve

Afternoon update: I had asked my wife to push the guide button and leave the guide on screen until it timed out. Someone in another thread suggested that this worked when his IR stopped working. She called back and said that the dvr is still unresponsive.

Update #2: Before leaving work I did a refresh via the DirecTv website. When I got home the tv and dvr were off; turned both on and the IR worked. Not sure if was the refresh or just time.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm also having lots of flickering with the screensaver - like the screensaver will flash to the paused screen image for a second.


----------



## chumbley (Jun 23, 2004)

SkersR1 said:


> Got the update this morning and had an issue. Not sure if it was the software or the Omaha HD locals being added this morning or a combination of the 2. I receive HD OTA for both Omaha & Lincoln, NE. Tuning to any OTA channel popped up a screen stating service not active (750). No issues on any channel from the dish on either national or SD locals.
> 
> Reset did nothing. Had to do an initial antenna setup to get it working again.


I had this same issue. Now appears to be randomly flakey on record and playback of just OTA locals. Do you see any issues with that?


----------



## bubbers44 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yesterday I noticed the HR20-100 was outputting at 480i so reset to 1080i several times but after a few seconds went back to 480i again. I changed auto format to no. No help. After doing a reset everything is fine. I don't know how long it was like that but definately after the last update.


----------



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

When I turn the HR20 on, I frequently have no audio. Changing channels solves this problem. Also, when resuming playback after pause the audio start is delayed.


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

For the first time this morning, I had the no-audio issue. Had to change the channel to get audio. but I could tell that my box rebooted sometime last night because when I came out this morning, it was on, and I had turned it off last night before bed. Seems to be rebooting sometime during the night every night now. I had cancelled my original service call, but had to call back and reschedule so a tech could take a look at it. But all does seem well, so I am happier, but not completely happy until the reboots stop. Maybe in the next update?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

turned on receiver & tv & the channel that was on before
going to bed came on & played fine...but pressed guide &
no response...then menu & no response...waited 30-45 secs
& guide popped open & receiver started working normal...
i reset it anyway....


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

Box just rebooted again! YIKES!


----------



## jcwroton (May 25, 2007)

Was really hoping for a CE this weekend for the HR20-100. This national release has brought back stability problems for me. I have to a RBR at least twice a day due to frequent lockups. As I have reported before, I leave my HR20-100 on at all times, just turn my TV and AVreceiver on and off. I will turn them on and the either the screensaver will be frozen, the video and audio will be frozen, or the screen will just be grey. No button on the remote or front panel will have any effect. A RBR will fix it for a few hours, and I have never had a problem while I have been actively watching, but something about it going to screensaver mode seems to lock it up.

It would be nice if we could disable the screensaver - it might fix a lot of stability problems with these boxes.


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all, just for today alone, I had the box reboot on my about 6 times. Hard to watch or record something knowing there's a pretty good chance that it will reboot and interfere with the recording. No CE? Bummer!


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

Box was frozen in standby this morning - it would not come out of standby. The only light in the unit was the record light. I did a RBR, and now the box is booting.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Well... I don't usually complain about issues on here (HA!) because unless D* is collecting the information to make changes it usually doesn't work. But NOW I am missing the Young and the Restless and Bold and the Beautiful! That's right... we all have our nasty little disgusting habits and these two soaps are mine!

My OTA antenna has worked fine with this "thing" since day one but NOW MOST of my OTA HD (no LiL in Norfolk, VA) is crapping out. Thank the Ivory/Irish Spring (get it... "soaps!"... I just crack myself up!) Gods that I still have them recording on my... yes... I'll say it... TIVO'S!!! Channel 3-1 (CBS) is the worse but 10-1 (NBC) is bad and 13-! (ABC) crappy too. 

So this update fixed all kinds of things I am not interested in (glad they work for y'all who are interested) but broke the thing I'm most interested in... LOCAL OTA HD CHANNELS!

:soapbox: 

Oh well... I've been a beta tester for this POS since Sept '06 and have gone through what many long time adopters have experienced BUT NOW THEY BROKE MY SOAPS! :new_cussi 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! 

Uh... yes "defenders to the end" I have tested it on both boxes and yes it's identical on both and no, I haven't changed anything else and "broke" is defined as, "pixalation from hell" and jumping forward during playback and while watching live TV and I haven't changed/moved/touched the antenna and of course it's only on the HR20-700's (plural) and I did check and the only change was this update, and regular OTA on the TV with the same antenna attached to the tv antenna input works like a charm. WHEW... now THAT was a run on sentence! :goodjob:


----------



## CJLinst (Dec 19, 2004)

Audio dropouts are driving me freaking crazy. Sometimes backing off of live makes it tolerable to watch, sometimes not.

It appears to only happen on the digital audio out. Analog doesn't appear to have this problem.

I have not called DTV because I'm frustrated enough.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

CJLinst said:


> Audio dropouts are driving me freaking crazy. Sometimes backing off of live makes it tolerable to watch, sometimes not.
> 
> It appears to only happen on the digital audio out. Analog doesn't appear to have this problem.
> 
> I have not called DTV because I'm frustrated enough.


My dropouts are getting worse(more frequent-harder to get rid of by backing up.....this is inexcusable and makes the whole DirecTV experience a downer..............arrrrggggg.


----------



## msimanyi (Jun 17, 2007)

Surprisingly, I don't seem to have audio dropout problems any more. They were particularly bad until this update on Discovery and only moderately bad on other HD stations.

What *is* new and noteworthy for me, though, was the "split screen" problem on History HD. The show I was watching literally split the top and bottom half of the screen, and the bottom was running about .4 seconds behind the top. It created some almost surreal effects. 

This was on the buffer. When I changed channels to the Lakers game and checked back, the split screen was gone.

Mike


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

On the plus side, my HR20-100 is teaching me to speak a new language-"Robotic":lol:


----------



## msimanyi (Jun 17, 2007)

And... now I'm having dropouts on History HD in a big way. I'd love to know why it just popped up again.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Since I recieved the last update, my HR20-100 likes to reboots itself. Normally, it starts by freezing when watching a recorded item. If I hit rewind quick enough, then I can delay the reboot. Unfortunatley, if I'm not watching something, then I get a partial record.

System has never rebooted itself prior to this software upgrade.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The on screen remote setup instructions *still* incorrectly say to use code 00002 to set up the AV1 switch position to control the DVR. Code 00002 will not control a HR20. Code 00003 must be used.


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

I have two HR20-100s. The main one has a 750 GB FAP external drive, this unit updated and has been working fine since the 12th. Fortunately most of my wife's stuff is on this unit!

A few days ago I turned on the second unit and it was in the middle of a reboot, but like stuck there. So I unplugged the unit several times, then just left it over night. The next day I turned the unit on and EVERYTHING WAS GONE! It wiped the hard drive, I lost all my shows, there is no history, nothing on my list, nothing on the prioritizer, just nothing. This is really bad. If this happened to my main unit, I would not have heard the end of it for a long time!


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

My lip synch issue is unbelieavable. I had one of my Tivo systems say "Insert Valid Card" yesterday. So I called D* and the Tech and I had some interesting conversations. He said they are working 24 hours a day trying to figure out whats happening. Well he said the research Dept was at least. 
My lip synch problems are only happening on popular stations like CNN or MSNBC. Once they go to a commercial, its fine. I dont get it. How can the largest sat provider supply service like this? I would love to have some big wig over at my house and sit him down and say watch this! This is what we are paying for Sir?


----------



## tyeguy37 (Mar 10, 2007)

Directv finally came and replaced by HR20-100 box yesterday, and I am happy again. But now I am seeing the audio dropout messages that everyone was talking about. But it's not happening very often, so I won't complain much, yet...


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad pixelization on cbs from chicago when I view a recording with tis release. Did a rbr with no luck. Watched live tonight and it was fine. Ever sense tis upgrade my recordings off cbs have had bad pixelation and video drop outs.


----------



## Storm180 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was getting the audio drop out watching the HDHBO channel yesterday. It started off very minor and the drop out were less than a second then increased to 5-8 seconds of no sound. I use HDMI with optical audio from my audio Receiver to the HR20 receiver. Very annoying.


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

Last night watching my local CBSHD affiliate I experienced severe audio AND video dropouts when catching up with "live" tv.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

My HR20-100 received the update to 0x1FE on 2/13. Since then I am having intermittent power-on problems using the remote. Have to press Power-on 2 or 3 times to get HR-20 to turn on. It doesn't happen every time but seems to always happen the first time turning on each day. I thought it might be my Harmony remote so I went back to using the RC-32 and it has the same problem.
Anyone else seeing this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

kd4ao said:


> My HR20-100 received the update to 0x1FE on 2/13. Since then I am having intermittent power-on problems using the remote. Have to press Power-on 2 or 3 times to get HR-20 to turn on. It doesn't happen every time but seems to always happen the first time turning on each day. I thought it might be my Harmony remote so I went back to using the RC-32 and it has the same problem.
> Anyone else seeing this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks.


Are you sure it is not actually powering on?

I know with my HR20-100, I power it on, I immediately see the lights on the unit, but it takes about another 5 seconds for a picture to appear on the TV. I think it is the HDMI 'handshake' that is doing this. Only happens when I first turn on, so no big deal.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

No, I know what you mean, the lights do not come on. Wait about 10 seconds press power-on again then blue lights come on.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

kd4ao said:


> No, I know what you mean, the lights do not come on. Wait about 10 seconds press power-on again then blue lights come on.


OK.

In that case, I don't know.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Does anybody know what the various round blue light sequences mean? I decided to try the unplug for 5 minutes idea, it came on just fine, but when I turned it off the rotated and stayed lit for several seconds. 
One other question, what is the power consumption turned off vs left on?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Somebody on this board did a test recently, and if memory serves, power comsumption only went down by 2W (something like 27W 'on' compared to 25W 'off').

So you really won't be saving any energy leaving it on, because it is always working in the background, recording, cleaning up the harddrive, downloading program data and software updates.

The only real way to turn it off would be to unplug it. But don't do that :grin:


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

kd4ao said:


> My HR20-100 received the update to 0x1FE on 2/13. Since then I am having intermittent power-on problems using the remote. Have to press Power-on 2 or 3 times to get HR-20 to turn on. It doesn't happen every time but seems to always happen the first time turning on each day. I thought it might be my Harmony remote so I went back to using the RC-32 and it has the same problem.
> Anyone else seeing this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks.


I have two HR20s and one of them exhibits this exact same behavior. Thought my batteries were going out, but replacing them did not fix the problem.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

kd4ao said:


> My HR20-100 received the update to 0x1FE on 2/13. Since then I am having intermittent power-on problems using the remote. Have to press Power-on 2 or 3 times to get HR-20 to turn on. It doesn't happen every time but seems to always happen the first time turning on each day. I thought it might be my Harmony remote so I went back to using the RC-32 and it has the same problem.
> Anyone else seeing this problem? Any suggestions? Thanks.


Same thing here. Doesn't happen all the time, but occasionally. Some times I have to push the on button 3-4 times for it to come on.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Atari, what I had in mind is just leaving it on. AustinR6 and SkersR1, thanks for that, now I do suspect a software problem. I have not yet discovered a specific set of events that cause the power-on failure but i'll bet there is 1 or more. Mine occurrs almost every day when I turn it on. If I turn it off then back on it usually works right.

NEW INFORMATION I now think the problem was/is caused by the Harmony Remote programming. On further review, the Harmony had an H20 still include in the programming but listed as not used for any activities. After removing it from the Harmony programming the problem seems to be gone.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

My HR20-100 downloaded the update to 0x1FE on 2/13. Since then, I am unable to tune into WGGB ABC 40-1 via Over the Air. I am getting a searching for antenna signal, error 771. When I go into the signal meter, I am getting 100% singal on both OTA tuners. All other OTA channels are fine. I've rebooted, RBR, and reran the OTA setup using different zips in the same DMA.

The odd thing is, I have another HR20-100 that still gets this channel (knock on wood). I've swapped locations of these receivers and the "good one" tunes into this channel just fine regardless of where it's setup. I'm getting all other OTA just fine. 

I even went so far to have a replacement unit sent, but it is behaving the same way (unable to tune into 40-1 WGGB). 

The working HR20-100 received the update on the same date, 2/13. 

I sure hope DirecTV finds a fix for this... or inks a deal with LIN so I no longer have to bother with OTA.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

When I switched to an HR-21 from HR-20 I had called D* for a question. The guy I spoke with was very nice and informative. I had told him I was having lyp sync issues with my 20 ever since the last upgrade. He told me some things to try to make it better. He said if it did not fix it then to call them back and they would try some things with me on the phone. I was not at home while I was talking with him. 
My point is has anybody tried calling and speaking with a Tech to solve some of your problems? They just might be able to help some of you. The more they hear about us regarding these issues the higher it will go up on thier priority list. 

So far my HR-21 is not experiencing any problems. The only thing I can see that is different is the internal temp runs higher. My HR-20-100 always ran at about 102 to 108 degress. This one runs about 10 degrees higher. However by reading the other thread I think this one is built or can handle the extra heat. 

I just wish I could swap the hard drives. I have alot of good programs recorded on my 20. Now I have to start all over again. LOL


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Toyo said:


> When I switched to an HR-21 from HR-20 I had called D* for a question. The guy I spoke with was very nice and informative. I had told him I was having lyp sync issues with my 20 ever since the last upgrade. He told me some things to try to make it better. He said if it did not fix it then to call them back and they would try some things with me on the phone. I was not at home while I was talking with him.
> My point is has anybody tried calling and speaking with a Tech to solve some of your problems? They just might be able to help some of you. The more they hear about us regarding these issues the higher it will go up on thier priority list.
> 
> So far my HR-21 is not experiencing any problems. The only thing I can see that is different is the internal temp runs higher. My HR-20-100 always ran at about 102 to 108 degress. This one runs about 10 degrees higher. However by reading the other thread I think this one is built or can handle the extra heat.
> ...


So what did he tell you to try?


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

My HR20-100 freezes daily, sometimes multiple times a day. I always leave it on. Sometimes, when I turn on the TV and receiver, I hear about 2 seconds of audio for whatever show it's tuned to, then silence. The whole thing is frozen. No remote or front of device buttons work - I am forced to RBR. Other times, I don't get a few seconds of audio, just silence - need to RBR.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Different issue: originally (6 months ago) my remote did not work well when set as RF. I switched it back to IR since the unit ignored about 50% of the remote key presses. With the firmware two before the latest one I read that the RF was working better. I tried it out and it was much better. No issues. Now, with the latest firmware I am getting double button presses, when I only push the button once. This happens rarely enough that I haven't switched it back. Anyone else notice this or am I imagining this?

Pauley


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Pauley said:


> Different issue: originally (6 months ago) my remote did not work well when set as RF. I switched it back to IR since the unit ignored about 50% of the remote key presses. With the firmware two before the latest one I read that the RF was working better. I tried it out and it was much better. No issues. Now, with the latest firmware I am getting double button presses, when I only push the button once. This happens rarely enough that I haven't switched it back. Anyone else notice this or am I imagining this?
> 
> Pauley


I just had an HR20-100 installed Saturday. Remote is set to IR. I noticed the issue with the remote (ignores presses & get double presses). I thought the remote might be bad but now I am not so sure. My HR20-700 responds fine to its remote.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Many - if not most - of my recordings are starting late again. They were starting on time when this release with the "clock round-up" fix was first installed, but since 2/25 it's gotten worse. Others are reporting the same thing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121637


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am having the late starts too, not just a few seconds either. I cant tell how late it is, but at the end of a recording you can watch the next show start and it plays for nearly a minute before the delete prompt comes up.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The signal readings for 99s and 103s are painfully slow on my HR20-100. It took so long for all of them to fill in once that the screensaver came on. All other sats pop in in less than a minute.


----------



## hays33d (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm getting bad freezing on playback. Sometimes I can start the playback over, but then it moves on to not being able to play any recording at all. A reboot will correct the issue...for awhile.

Has anyone spoke to DirecTV about this? I'm probably going to call tomorrow because I'm fed up after three updates and no relief.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am having late starts too. I compared mine to my old HR10-250 and the HR20 starts about 10 seconds after the Tivo unit. I think the whole clock system is screwy with the HR20/21 series. I have noticed a lag on the guide screen when the time changes to the next program block.... This probably has an effect on start times because the DVR doesn't know the program has started because the guide hasn't caught up... Does that make sense? What I am saying the the clock on the guide will show say 9:00, but the program guide will still show the programs from the 8:30 block. A few seconds later the guide will update....

Not starting on time really ticks me off. This is one area where tivo had it figured out. For all the good things about the HR20/21 DVR's, I think I would have been happier if they had stuck with Tivo because at least what it did, it did well. Oh, and please bring back the "Live TV" button. Hitting "Exit" to leave a recorded program just doesn't make sense to me..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

BK EH said:


> Update received in the AM hours last night. Existing channel banner popping up at a channel change bug is not really fixed.
> 
> Select new channel / existing channel banner pops up with new channel number / blank-black screen appears with new channel banner / new channel transmission shows up.
> 
> This is very annoying. Why the blank screen?


Here is another annoying problem. When using the CH+/- buttons to change the channel, the channel banner doesn't display the new channel at all, just the previous one. Hopefully, the next update will address this problem.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I checked my to do list this morning and found a surprise: 2 shows that successfully recorded last night were still appearing in the to do list (photo 1). 

I then checked the history and both showed up there as they should (photo 2). 

Then I checked the playlist and you can see American Idol is the first one listed (photo 3), so they definitely did record.

What's even weirder is these were not the last 2 shows recorded last night. As you can see in the history (photo 2), both Law & Order and House Hunters recorded after both AI and Supernanny, so you'd think those 2 shows would also still be appearing on the to do list.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last night (3/17) in addition to the lip synch and late start problems, I noticed that many of the 30 minute sitcoms were listed as 31 minutes. I do not have early / late options enabled on my season passes, they are all set to "on time". This would account for the amount of delay I am experiencing in recordings ... the delay seems to get longer with each consecutive show IE the second show starts 2 minutes late, the third three... Last night was the first time I noticed this due to the return of several consecutive shows such as how I met your mother, new christine and 2.5 men etc.

Does anyone actually read these posts?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I still have the lip-sync problem, and lately I've notice the late starts, up to 8 minutes late. I just changed to start 5 minutes early.....should be interesting to see if it works, somewhat.


----------



## eddy13 (Jun 4, 2007)

the last 2 wednesday as well wth the american idol result show.. Now i did notice something I have big brother and moment of truth recording at 800 pm and american idol is set to record at 900.. heres the thing though it says he show starts at 858.. maybe whats happening is since the other two shows dont finish recording at 900 pm there is a conflict that is happening here because supposedly american idol starts at 858 according to the guide.. either or this has never happened before till the last stupid update in which case i have had 1 missed recording because the box froze and now 2 american idol missed recordings the last 2 weeks... I have a hr20-100s and i never had any problems before... can anyone help...


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

klickyklick said:


> Since this release I have to reboot it every 2 to 3 days. The box just quits responding. After sitting over night, it will not power on. Had to use red button. It has done this two mornings now. The other time it was on and would not change channel or power off. The only thing that fixes it is the red button reboot. Every time it comes back up from a reboot, the 771 starts again (local HD). I have to go to the channel before something is going to record to make sure it is not doing 771 or grey box. After I flip between channels, they are start to come in. When watching another channel and recording another I can't pause what I am watching. Soon as I resume the audio drops out, some times just going back a few seconds will be ok. Other times it just freezes, resulting in both shows being lost. I wish this was still a CE release, at least then I could revert back to one that was working. About the only thing different from average joe user that I have, it's hooked up to the internet via a wireless AP/Bridge. I set the IP to static rather than pulling one from DHCP. The router will give the IP no problem but after a few days the router will not keep that IP reserved, like the DVR did not request a renewal and the IP is reissued to another box. I have TVersity running on the network. Shouldn't make any difference but I have CentOS, MacOS, WindowsOS', Wii and DS all hooked up on the same network. Thinking I am going to pull this DVR off the network and see if some of this stuff stops. Hope they put out a fix to this national release soon; writers strike is over and the DVDR is going to be busy again.


Having the exact same issue. Missing lots of recording because the unit is locking-up solid. Having to RBR a couple of times a day!

Anyone know when Directv will fix this problem?

John


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I've rebooted three times already today.


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

jpoet said:


> Having the exact same issue. Missing lots of recording because the unit is locking-up solid. Having to RBR a couple of times a day!
> 
> Anyone know when Directv will fix this problem?
> 
> John


Took a chance and downloaded the latest beta last night. So far so good as far as the lock-ups go.

Too bad Directv is adding the new search features right now. Since they don't work (yet) they cannot release the new firmware into the wild. Personally, I can live with the new features not working, just to have a stable unit again.

I wonder how many HR20-100 users out there are pulling their hair out over the lock-ups, and don't even realize it has anything to do with a firmware version?

John


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Downloaded last night and all went smoothly, well I think, I dozzed off at 75% downloaded and when i woke up the show I was watching was back on so I assume I had no long delays as my little nap only lasted 20 minutes..lol.
I jumped around channels and all seem fine and more responsive. I will play more with my HR20-100 today and watch for lock ups. I will keep in mind all these other posts about recording starting late and other issues. Sure cant have Am Idol starting late. In any case, I will post back my findings.


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

There is one annoying deficiency in the NR 0x1FE that I’ve had occur about half a dozen times since the Feb download. Have had it occur on 2 of our local OTA channels, but primarily on the one that has trouble transmitting a rock solid HD signal. When the audio/video signal breaks up (much like the satellite signal with an approaching thunder boomer), it will dutifully display the “Searching for lost off-the-air signal (771)” message box. Which is what it is supposed to do.

However, when it finds the signal and again displays the video/audio, it doesn’t clear the message box! Pressing the “Exit” button does not clear the box; pressing “Select” brings up additional info – then pressing “Exit” returns the screen to the message box; pressing “Info” for 3 seconds will bring up System Info – “Exit” returns me to the message box. All the while, the audio and video are displaying properly. The only way to clear the message box is to change channel & return. Bummer!

You’d think if it were smart enough to know when it lost the signal, it would be smart enough to know when it found it again.

Carl


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Another minor issue I have seen is as something like the follows ( sorry, if this has already been posted):

I am watching a recorded show, and exit it to whatever live channel, and then turn off the unit at some later point.

When I come back and resume the recorded show, for a split second, it will show whatever image of the live TV that I exited to the last time, before resuming the recorded show.


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

same issue as indiana627, post 138

using 0x1fe, I've got old programs from past days in the To Do List

I've attached an image that was taken yesterday. As you can see, the first 3 programs set to record have a date of 3/26, then it turns to current date (3/31) with Dancing w/ Stars. Even the double MythBusters is odd!

A reboot cleaned up this issue

An image of the issue is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13042&d=1207003643


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

romulox said:


> same issue as indiana627, post 138
> 
> using 0x1fe, I've got old programs from past days in the To Do List
> 
> ...


MY BAD!!! I meant to put this is the hr20-700 thread. sorry.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I was out of town for two weeks. Came home to find my 100 stuck on "searching for satellite". I restarted several times but no help. I installed another receiver on the same connection and it downloaded without a problem.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last night watching recorded programs, the FF and Rewind would greatly effect audio synch. Pausing the show for a second seemed to fix it in most cases.


----------

